
NASA Insight is on Mars - saurabh20n
https://twitter.com/NASAInSight/status/1067144560139063296
======
ilkkao
First image:
[https://hs.mediadelivery.fi/img/1920/a1e5c757a5b742e0be57a59...](https://hs.mediadelivery.fi/img/1920/a1e5c757a5b742e0be57a59f4450f3b8.jpg.webp)

~~~
DonHopkins
Is that TCL/Tk pretending to be Motif?

~~~
kbr2000
Actually, it is an X/Motif program, by Bob Deen in 1994 (according to
[https://www-mipl.jpl.nasa.gov/vicar_os/v1.0/vicar-docs/VICAR...](https://www-
mipl.jpl.nasa.gov/vicar_os/v1.0/vicar-docs/VICAR_guide_1.0.pdf)), and remains
in use.

------
josho
Here is the first image from the lander.
[https://mars.nasa.gov/resources/22159/insights-first-
image-f...](https://mars.nasa.gov/resources/22159/insights-first-image-from-
mars/?site=insight)

